# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Are old air vents asbestos?

## amazonim2015

I’ve got many in my old 1950s brick home; are they made from asbestos?

----------


## phild01

Welcome, please use this site's image uploader for any later reference.

----------


## cyclic

The one you show should be clay/earthenware, but no guarantee.

----------

